# My dog was limping but he stopped. What should I do?



## luv_my_pup (Aug 6, 2011)

I have a 1 1/2 year old black lab beagle mix. Last night, he was licking his right front paw for the longest and then I noticed he was limping trying to favor that same paw. I tried looking at it and touching it in different places but I couldn't see or feel anything abnormal. It was night time so it was already too late to call the vet. Anyway, I woke up this morning and noticed he is not limping anymore, but he is still licking that same paw from time to time. Should I call my vet or is it probably not that serious? This has never happened before. Thanks!


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Its really hard for us to say anything without any information on what kinds of things your pup has been up to (exercise, outside, inside, environmental hazards like rocks or sidewalk salt, etc.) Snowball limps pretty badly when we have to traverse sidewalks with lots of salt on them because the crystals poke his feet.

If he's walking normally now its probably nothing too serious but you could always call the vet office and ask what they think. Otherwise just keep an eye on it and if it gets worse, take him in.


----------



## luv_my_pup (Aug 6, 2011)

He is an indoor dog and I haven't been able to walk him too often (due to the weather) but when I take him out back behind my apartment there are several sticks on the ground so maybe one poked his foot I'm not sure. But, thanks for your advice as you said I will keep watching him and if it seems to get worse I will take him to the vet. By the way, cool picture they are cute!


----------

